# Man Cave Photo



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

My three largest are finally hanging in the Man Cave (under construction).

Left: My first deer, 2001, 9th grade. Hocking County, opening morning of gun season. I had been trying since I was 10 to get a deer, it just so happened that this nice one came skulking through a hollow, about 20 yards away, at the Family Property! It was quite a memorable hunt, but the 1/4 mile drag, most of it uphill, was NOT fun.

Middle: 2012 tall tined freaky looking buck. He green scores 138+- as a non typical 7 pt. (with two kickers). My largest to date. I want to figure out how to tilt the skull so it faces out, instead of down. Might install a little pedestal on the slab of wood for it to sit on.

Right: 2011 129" typical. The P&Y qualifying deer...thus far!

I'll post up the turkey wall when it's done. I have two fan mounts hung, but need to figure out what to do with the others I have not mounted by are in the garage.

Anyone have any suggestions for mounting the Euro Mount so it looks forward a little more?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd put a 2-3 inch shim in the bottom of the placque to psuh it away from the wall .


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

same thing what snake said.....I would put it in the shape of a wedge if it were me.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks good!! I can make any plaque you need. Just let me know.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Looks good!! I can make any plaque you need. Just let me know.


Do you do turkey plaques? Need one....maybe another Euro mount plaque too.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I keep reading the thread title as "Cave Man Photo" and my eye starts twitching. This is not a good thing.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I keep reading the thread title as "Cave Man Photo" and my eye starts twitching. This is not a good thing.


Maybe it's all this bigfoot talk

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> Do you do turkey plaques? Need one....maybe another Euro mount plaque too.


Yes, I have or can make them all.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hey mushi...nice lookin mounts there, hope the man cave gets finished soon..post pics when your done!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Maybe it's all this bigfoot talk
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Exactly... :G 2 bigfeet and now a cave man thread! Who are these peopel1!!!?? 

Nice mounts btw. A couple fine specimens.


----------

